# ITT: You say the first thing that comes to mind.....



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

.....about the person who posted before you.

AND......

GO!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

addicted to disregarding women, acquiring currency...


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Covers face with mask because he's both a geek AND ugly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

ouch.. complete jerk..


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Sensitive


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

That's not what your mom said.


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Your Mom would say hi, but she can't. Her mouth is full.

Sent from my full Sense 3.0 Tbolt.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

is apparently feeding airforcegeek's mom some food


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

is apparently clueless and doesnt know kook well LOL..


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

might be moderator but doesnt have a cool themer badge....yes thats what life is about, cool badges


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Is a themer.....and life is not about badges.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

has 2 thunderbolts...jealous







and 2 other phones 0.o


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

No life


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

talks about himself too much...


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Loves kook

Sent from my full Sense 3.0 Tbolt.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

has a custom rom on his thunderbolt


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

sucker punched by my Mom


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

donky punched by everyone


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Guzzles more than dew.

Sent from my full Sense 3.0 Tbolt.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

recycles jokes


----------



## cassdroid (Jun 6, 2011)

BIG MEANIE

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Sexy

Sent from my OMFGB'd TBolt.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

stalker


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Themer


----------



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

Racist Badger


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

almost too near a razor


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Great mouses


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

metalocalypse ftw


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Likes mountain dew maybe a liiiiiitle too much!


----------



## tibbbbor (Jun 24, 2011)

Ur avatar makes me think of Men In Black. I want a klondike bar.


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

ur avi makes me want to be on horses.


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Idiot


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

back pimples... troll.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Cheese


----------

